# Free iron slingshots for Huey Dewey and Louie



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

There is a crime that happened that my sister showed in this video. She is asking her viewers if they can point out that crime and tell her in the comments section...






I'll tell you here what it is.

The steel.. or is it wrought iron?... grills... you can see they have been CUT and STOLEN. 

It's so easy... every few months, they put in new grills and in a few days someone shows up with bolt cutters and takes it all away. Maybe they sell that iron to support a drug habit... maybe they make slingshots out of it? Who knows.

I bet it's the cops. Maybe they're behind it all....

The only thing stopping ME is my pride. I have been told that having pride is a useless emotion if you were raised as a part-time communist... but I can't get rid of mine.


----------

